# Asrock Ultra Fast Boot funktioniert nicht



## Maruseru2016 (1. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seit längerer Zeit ein Problem, ich würde gerne die Ultra Fast Boot Funktion verwenden aber mein PC verweigert mir diese.
Wähle ich die Option im BIOS aus und Starte mein PC neu komme ich wieder ins BIOS und kann dann nur mit der normalen Fast Boot Option meinen PC starten, diese Bootet aber ziemlich lange.
Und im F-Stream Tuning Programm von Asrock ist es gar nicht möglich diese auszuwählen ich verstehe aber nicht warum.

Ich habe auf Pastebin meinen DxDiag Bericht hochgeladen: DxDiag - Pastebin.com

Ich danke im Voraus für Lösungsansätze/vorschläge.


----------



## claster17 (1. August 2016)

Hast du Windows überhaupt im UEFI GPT Modus installiert?


----------



## Maruseru2016 (1. August 2016)

Mir sagt der Begriff leider auch nichts, deswegen gehe ich mal davon aus das ich das nicht habe. Wie mache ich das denn überhaupt?


----------



## claster17 (1. August 2016)

Hier wird gezeigt, wo du nachschauen musst:
How to check in Windows if you are using UEFI – Home is where i lay my head

UEFI GPT ist Voraussetzung für Ultra Fast Boot.


----------



## Maruseru2016 (1. August 2016)

Bei mir steht dort 'Vorgängerversion' also Legacy. Wie kann ich jetzt mein System auf UEFI GPT umstellen? Ich habe heute mein System erst neu aufgesetzt. ^^


----------



## claster17 (1. August 2016)

Dann darfst du wieder neuaufsetzen .
Allerdings wird bei der Umstellung die gesamte Festplatte/SSD plattgemacht und nicht nur eine Partition.
Zusätzlich muss das Bootmedium für UEFI GPT vorbereitet sein. Für USB-Sticks empfiehlt sich Rufus.

Nachfolgend ein wenig Copy-Pasta:



claster17 schrieb:


> Zuerst im UEFI das Compatability Support Module (CSM) vollständig deaktivieren (meistens in der Kategorie "Boot").
> Du erkennst den UEFI Modus daran, dass beim Starten nicht das Windows Symbol, sondern ein Logo des Boards angezeigt wird. In meinem Fall das ROG Logo von Asus
> 
> Danach in die Installation booten und dann Shift+F10 drücken, um die Kommandozeile zu öffnen.
> ...


----------



## Maruseru2016 (1. August 2016)

Ich habe vorhin folgendes Video gefunden Convert Windows 7/8/10 Installation from Legacy to UEFI Without Data Loss (Simpler Method) - YouTube 
Das ist mir dann doch lieber als alles Platt zu machen, und wenn es nicht klappt dann werde ich auf die von dir Zitierte Option zurückgreifen. 
Danke


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (1. August 2016)

Wozu braucht man Ultra Fast Boot? Bis jetzt brauche ich genau so lang zum Desktop ohne wie mit dem Ultra!


----------



## Chimera (2. August 2016)

Einige Partitionstools ermöglichen dir auch die nachträgliche "Umwandlung" in GPT, wie man am Bild vom MiniTool Partition Wizard sehen kann (links ganz unten bei "Operations"). Aaaaber es gibt keinen Garant, dass das Sys danach noch gut läuft. Ob es einem dabei aber die Daten löscht oder nicht, ist wiederum ne andere Frage. Meist ist es aber so, dass man bei ner nachträglichen Umwandlung mehr Probs hat als bei ner Neuinstallation. Selbes hatte ich beim nachträglichen aktivieren von AHCI, was in nem scheiss Chaos endete 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (2. August 2016)

Beim Konvertieren gehen sämtliche Daten verloren, weil auf eine völlig andere Partitionstabelle umgestellt wird. Datenverlust kann man eigentlich nur duch Sichern auf ein *anderes Laufwerk* verhindern.


----------

